# Cattleya trianae pelorica trilabelo



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 29, 2021)

One of my best trianaes just opened. Probably the best peloric in the world with overlapping petals mimicking the lip. Stunning deep lavender and gold color 'eyes' with velvety texture. Huge at 15.5 cm.

A line bred from the original trianae peloric 'Lia' found in the jungle that sold for $25K to a Japanese grower a couple decades ago. Luckily this one is strong grower as most peloricas are weak.

A priceless treasure that I will breed on to conserve the genetics, in collaboration with some important breeders in US and Brazil. 





I haven't named this cultivar yet. Any suggestions?


----------



## terryros (Jan 29, 2021)

Any guesses about how the genes would shuffle with a selfing? At first look you don't know for sure which is lip!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 30, 2021)

terryros said:


> Any guesses about how the genes would shuffle with a selfing? At first look you don't know for sure which is lip!


The pelorics in Cattleyas seem to breed as semi dominant genes. Depending on the other parent and who holds the pod, the peloric traits passes through. 

For example, with albas and semialbas, some F1 will show pelorism, hiding in the rest (shows up in F2). If bred to lavender without flares, no pelorics until F2. With flared lavender, most are pelorics. 

The pod parent carries the major vegetative traits. So if this flower holds the pod, higher chance of pelorism (esp if other parent has flaring or pelorism in the background).


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 30, 2021)

outstanding and great hybridising info.


----------



## monocotman (Jan 30, 2021)

Leslie,
a great plant and super information!
But I have to say that it isn’t my favourite of your cattleya clones. It’s a bit messy for my taste.
David


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 30, 2021)

monocotman said:


> Leslie,
> a great plant and super information!
> But I have to say that it isn’t my favourite of your cattleya clones. It’s a bit messy for my taste.
> David


It's not everyone's cup of tea for sure. I myself love flamea cattleya species so it is a rare treat for me to see one, much less to own one as special as this one lol. 

The value of such a rare plant is to conserve the genetics for the future, because once lost, it will take another few centuries to find one in the wild. If ever. 

But do note how the shape, color and marking of this one species can rival the complex hybrids that were made over the last century, that needed the help of a variety of different species. That fact in itself can put the perspective of how nature has created such beauty in one set of genes in this pelorism. Truly amazing how mother nature is!

A flower like this can bring the hardened cattleya connoisseur to their knees. I know I did lol.


----------



## monocotman (Jan 30, 2021)

Do you have plans to breed with it Leslie?
it is clearly a very important plant genetically speaking.
David
ps Aranaka G. has just opened. I will post in a couple of days.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 30, 2021)

monocotman said:


> Do you have plans to breed with it Leslie?
> it is clearly a very important plant genetically speaking.
> David
> ps Aranaka G. has just opened. I will post in a couple of days.


Yes I will self this flower and send pollen and seeds (eventually) to breeders and growers in the US and Brazil. That way it is backed up in both continents. 

I might send seeds to an EU lab to be treated for ploidy.


----------



## dodidoki (Jan 30, 2021)

Very interesting form.


----------



## monocotman (Jan 30, 2021)

Leslie,
good idea. I look forward to seeing the progeny flower.
What about crossing with one of your flammeas to produce some other forms?
David


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 30, 2021)

monocotman said:


> Leslie,
> good idea. I look forward to seeing the progeny flower.
> What about crossing with one of your flammeas to produce some other forms?
> David


The pollen is too precious to make hybrids for now. All pollen spoken for outcrosses to other trianaes to maintain these genes. Maybe when the babies grow up, they will be used.

At this time, preservation of this form is utmost important and takes precedence over all speculative intraspecies mating.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 30, 2021)

This hasn’t been mericloned?


----------



## monocotman (Jan 30, 2021)

Leslie,
thanks for the info. Good luck with maintaining its genes,
David


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 30, 2021)

Linus_Cello said:


> This hasn’t been mericloned?


There are several divisions of older trilabelos but none with this shape and coloration. Most of these are sold as divisions in the $1K range and above. Many are typical wild type with thin segments and poor shapes (curled sepals and warped petals), and light colors. Many are weak growers vegetatively as well. 

This plant is one of its kind unfortunately. 

There are no species trianae mericlones of trilabelos that I know of. No one in their right mind would mericlone weak plants with poor shapes lol.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 30, 2021)

monocotman said:


> Leslie,
> thanks for the info. Good luck with maintaining its genes,
> David


Thanks David. It's a 10 year project lol.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 30, 2021)

Finally fully open and stretched today:


----------



## KateL (Jan 30, 2021)

Just the right amount of peloric-ness for my tastes. I'm with David, pelorics are not necessarily my favorite, primarily because the petal shape gets so contorted in many. 
It's kind of hard to tell from your photos, without more of a side-angle or angles, but it seems that your petals have retained their petal shape quite well (not too cupped or trumpeted), mainly pulling in the lip color as kind of an angular splash, with perhaps an exaggerated frilling at the petal margins (although non-peloric Catts can have frilly petal margins, obviously).
Good fun!


----------



## Guldal (Jan 30, 2021)

monocotman said:


> ...I have to say that it isn’t my favourite of your cattleya clones. It’s a bit messy for my taste.


Leslie, I can follow your excitement over owning such a rare and special clone, but when it comes to aesthetics, I tend to follow David!


----------



## LWP (Jan 30, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> One of my best trianaes just opened. Probably the best peloric in the world with overlapping petals mimicking the lip. Stunning deep lavender and gold color 'eyes' with velvety texture. Huge at 15.5 cm.
> 
> A line bred from the original trianae peloric 'Lia' found in the jungle that sold for $25K to a Japanese grower a couple decades ago. Luckily this one is strong grower as most peloricas are weak.
> 
> ...


'Triple Threat' or 'Triple Colosus' ... needs to be tested for ploidy ... 4n?


----------



## southernbelle (Jan 30, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> One of my best trianaes just opened. Probably the best peloric in the world with overlapping petals mimicking the lip. Stunning deep lavender and gold color 'eyes' with velvety texture. Huge at 15.5 cm.
> 
> A line bred from the original trianae peloric 'Lia' found in the jungle that sold for $25K to a Japanese grower a couple decades ago. Luckily this one is strong grower as most peloricas are weak.
> 
> ...


Bright Eyes?


----------



## BrucherT (Jan 30, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> One of my best trianaes just opened. Probably the best peloric in the world with overlapping petals mimicking the lip. Stunning deep lavender and gold color 'eyes' with velvety texture. Huge at 15.5 cm.
> 
> A line bred from the original trianae peloric 'Lia' found in the jungle that sold for $25K to a Japanese grower a couple decades ago. Luckily this one is strong grower as most peloricas are weak.
> 
> ...


Those Chevrons!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 30, 2021)

Triclops


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 30, 2021)

All clever names! Need more ideas...


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 31, 2021)

Geisha Girl


----------



## tnyr5 (Jan 31, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> The pollen is too precious to make hybrids for now. All pollen spoken for outcrosses to other trianaes to maintain these genes. Maybe when the babies grow up, they will be used.
> 
> At this time, preservation of this form is utmost important and takes precedence over all speculative intraspecies mating.


You act like it's never going to bloom again lol.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 1, 2021)

tnyr5 said:


> You act like it's never going to bloom again lol.


Haha, no. Just a concerned PaPa.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 1, 2021)

Cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 1, 2021)

I was thinking 'Medusa. 

Her 'eyes' can freeze viewers into 'stoned' look.


----------



## tomp (Feb 1, 2021)

There is a very feline quality to the look of this flower.


----------

